# [nouveau] Kein X-Server über zwei Monitore

## Finswimmer

Hi,

meine Leidensgeschichte:

Mainboard kaputt, neues ist ein alivexfire-esata2 r3.0.

In Verbindung mit nvidia-Treibern gibt es einen Hard-Freeze beim Starten des X-Servers.

Deswegen installierte ich die nv-Treiber.

Hier konnte ich über xrandr --output DVI1 --left-of DVI0 den X-Server über zwei Monitore strecken.

Der gleiche Befehl mit den nouveau-Treibern führt zu einem kurzen Flackern und das wars.

Generell hätte ich gerne, dass es schon bei KDM über zwei Monitore gestreckt ist.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Okay.

Das klappt jetzt mit dem 2.6.39-rc5.

----------

